# Buying a new router on sunday



## Jack142 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi gang,
I thought I might check for some advice on what you think of the routers I am looking at. My 25 yr old router died and I need to get a new one.
I have a older craftsman router table. Its sits on its own stand, metal construction.
I have looked at a Bosh 1617 evspk for 190 at lowes
a bosh mrf 23evs for 215 at lowes
A rigid r2200 for 169 at home depot
a craftsman 27683 for 110 at sears.

Two of the routers are combos straight and plunge. 
I like the adjustable speed settings and adjustable hights from the tops of the table.

What I liked most about the craftsman ( besides the price ) was that it fits my table without the plate. Always a problem with the plate and the gap between it and the table. Router bits where always fully extended in the router to give me enough bit to get above the table.

so any opinions suggestions pros or cons complaints ???

Tool sale at sears this sunday after store hours another 10 % off. 
I figure to buy it on sunday if I dont change my mind.

thanks in advance Jack


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Many members have the 1617 and speak highly of it. It will not likely fit the Sears table. No guarantee the new Sears will fit that table. BJ3 loves his Sears routers, some of the new ones have above table adjustment and the price is right. I would expect the Bosch to outlive the Craftsman from my experience with Sears routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, you would most likely be happy with any of the models you selected, all have good features. Bosch will outlast the others so it comes down to what price range you are comfortable with. If you decide to shell out the extra cash for the features on the new Bosch 23 you should have them order the MRC23EVSK for you; this get you the combo kit with both the fixed and plunge bases. It will be more money but I feel it is well worth the difference. See other posts about these routers for details on the accessories you should also order for them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chuck

Very true,but I think the Craftsman will outlive the Bosch plus all the newer craftsman models can be adjusted from the top side of the router table and no extra items to buy I don't know of any selller/Mfg. that will replace the router with in 5 years for a full refund or a new router and it's true if the box in came in gets damage ,yes the box in came in,that's hard to beat and all for about 1/2 the price of a Bosch..so to say you can a have new router for the next 10 years or more..

Try this for a quick test close your eyes and put a Bosch in your hands and do the same thing with the 2.5HP Craftsman router and will say the same as me ,it's feels like the same router.. 

Craftsman Routers from Sears.com

===





Cherryville Chuck said:


> Many members have the 1617 and speak highly of it. It will not likely fit the Sears table. No guarantee the new Sears will fit that table. BJ3 loves his Sears routers, some of the new ones have above table adjustment and the price is right. I would expect the Bosch to outlive the Craftsman from my experience with Sears routers.


----------



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

*need input on type of router to get for Rockler FX router lift.*

i don't mean to crosstalk, but i have the same question with a variable..which Craftsman routers adjust from the top of the table..? i checked.. couldn't find anything specific.. is it just the plunge routers or the fix base too.? 

Because...there is a good sale at Sears right now that lasts to the 6th of May, 2012 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/tools-po...5&autoRedirect=true&redirectType=CAT_REC_PRED

i can drop by this weekend and get one, could ask then i guess, and check out how it works..... my table is about ready to put together, i need a lift for my table top touter and don't want to spend an extra $200 to $300. i am getting another router this weekend for a dedicated table router. use my Hitachi for other work.

i will not be using the router in a production shop.. i don't have the time. but having a good table will be a Quantum jump in what i can make now and in quality.

thanks for the info.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to Sears!!
I've had my eye on that fixed/plunge combo for sometime.

That's a sweet deal.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> I think I'm going to Sears!!
> I've had my eye on that fixed/plunge combo for sometime.
> 
> That's a sweet deal.


Better yet. Paid by PayPal and I'll pick it up at the store tomorrow or Saturday!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NotLefty

I don't know why they don't tell anyone about it, but it's big sale point in my book,all the bases have it , it's true and a fact..  they don't give you a long tee Allen hex tool, but any Allen hex key will fit it ,that may be why they don't push it..just one more thing that would drive up the cost..

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/49569d1327510962-one-choose-0365.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/267358-post5.html

You can see many snapshots of it in my Uploads..


===



notLefty said:


> i don't mean to crosstalk, but i have the same question with a variable..which Craftsman routers adjust from the top of the table..? i checked.. couldn't find anything specific.. is it just the plunge routers or the fix base too.?
> 
> Because...there is a good sale at Sears right now that lasts to the 6th of May, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi NotLefty
> 
> I don't know why they don't tell anyone about it, but it's big sale point in my book,all the bases have it , it's true and a fact..  they don't give you a long tee Allen hex tool, but any Allen hex key will fit it ,that may be why they don't push it..just one more thing that would drive up the cost..
> 
> ...


From Sears Web site

12.0 AMP, 2.25 HP, Variable Speed Craftsman Motor. Powerful 12.0 AMP permanently sealed, 100% front and rear ball bearing motor provides 2.25 HP with variable speed of 10,000-25,000 RPMs. Provides plenty of power to router or plunge through soft and hard woods or veneers and plastics. Heavy-duty gear box provides efficient power transfer to the router bit. Includes: Router, Plunge Base, 1/4 & 1/2 Collet, Sub Base, Collet Wrench, Depth Adjustment Wrench, Edge Guide, Vac Adapter, Screws and Soft Case. 1 Year / 90 Day Warranty.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

That's great you will get the wrench but do get the 5 year Warranty plan.

==



boogalee said:


> From Sears Web site
> 
> 12.0 AMP, 2.25 HP, Variable Speed Craftsman Motor. Powerful 12.0 AMP permanently sealed, 100% front and rear ball bearing motor provides 2.25 HP with variable speed of 10,000-25,000 RPMs. Provides plenty of power to router or plunge through soft and hard woods or veneers and plastics. Heavy-duty gear box provides efficient power transfer to the router bit. Includes: Router, Plunge Base, 1/4 & 1/2 Collet, Sub Base, Collet Wrench, Depth Adjustment Wrench, Edge Guide, Vac Adapter, Screws and Soft Case. 1 Year / 90 Day Warranty.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"so any opinions suggestions pros or cons complaints ???"
***********************************

You've done your homework but you've put the price at the same priority as the machine.
Yet the difference in price from one unit to the next is ~1 or 2 cutters at most, essentially insignificant. Set your priority to quality and utility and your selection should be easier.
No way? Some app. and machine options here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have many of the Dewalt items and I like most of them I got one of the 611 routers and have been paying with it ...I was using the new jig from Rockler to make the Fixed Louver doors and the DeWalt and I must say it's not that high in quality,the jig calls for the brass 3/8" guide and a 1/4" router bit and almost no room for the bit to slip right down inside the guide, the 611 wants to move over a little bit on the down stoke of the router and one needs to use great care not to wipe out the inside of the brass guide,I had to stop many times to tighten the brass ring nut up because the bit moved over a little bit and hit the brass guide..I did put on the spring washer on the brass guide but now the guide is much smaller than it should be on the inside of the guide 

Just for a test
I should note I did try the small Craftsman 743 one and it was dead on and it did not move from side to side on the down stroke..or the up stroke,I have many of the 3/8" guides so it's not a big deal for me to pop in a new one..but it's needs to be the short type 1/4" long stem.

So the bottom line for me I think I will stick with the Craftsman and not the tank DeWalts routers..

Just one user review of the two routers.. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30954

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00927683000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

==
===


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 29, 2012)

Go with Porter Cable. I am biased but I still think that PC's are the best. YMMV


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I will 2nd. your post I have had PC routers for a long time and I have ran the same same test with the PC and they are great routers BUT they are a 200.oo item the norm for a combo kit like the Craftsman, the 690 has always been a work horse and a standard for routers for a long time but just a little low on power but the new ones coming out by PC now come the vac.pickup tube that the PC 690 did not have, and when doing slots it's a real must have item, the chips get stuck in the slots of the template and stop the guide from going in the guide all the way,so to say a air hose is needed to blow out the template and make a 2nd. clean out or a 3rd. clean out pass...

===







wood-of-1kind said:


> Go with Porter Cable. I am biased but I still think that PC's are the best. YMMV


----------



## RCclee (Mar 31, 2012)

Is Bosch made in China? Like the Sears "product". I'll have to check that one out. I don't think it is. (I just checked it out, it is a German company made in the USA) that pretty much explains the price difference and the quality difference. Buy the Bosch dude.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Like most things now days they are made over the pond  like they say be-careful what you ask for you just may get it..( lower prices ) take look at all the cars going down the road now days in the states..most are rice burners  and Metric junk 

==


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

RCclee said:


> Is Bosch made in China? Like the Sears "product". I'll have to check that one out. I don't think it is. (I just checked it out, it is a German company made in the USA) that pretty much explains the price difference and the quality difference. Buy the Bosch dude.


If like Bosch, buy Bosch. But know they are built all over the world, If made(read assembled) in the USA, where do think the parts are coming from? Might want to read this...

Should I take back my new Bosch Jig Saw | Fine Woodworking Knots

It reminds me of when Zenith was saying their tv sets were made in the USA, but when you pulled the back off, the sticker on the tuner said made of 60% foreign and 40% domestic parts!

Where do you think many of the parts in your "american made" car come from! Where do think Apple Computer are made? Ordered an ipad direct from Apple, it shipped from China.

My advice is buy what fits your needs and budget(that is an issue sometimes!).


----------

